# 1000 Thank You's!



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

For my 1000th post I would like to say







to Vern for creating the forum and giving all of a place to find and share information and to have fun. 
Your hard work on the site so over 2,000 almost total strangers can communicate is deeply appreciated










and of course thanks to all the Outbackers who post and give all of us addicts our fixes







and the episodes of complete hysterical laughter to keep us entertained


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Let me be the 1st to congratulate you and thank YOU for your contributions (as well as your efforts at keeping PDX_Doug, aka "Jail Bird" is line. No easy task, there.







Let's hear it for Doxie-Doglover!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*This calls for the dancing Bananas*
























Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulation Doxie-Doglover on hitting the 1000 Mark 
Now you are with the Big Dogs
















Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WOOF! WOOF!*

Another BIG DOG joins the pack!
Congratulations Tawnya!









Keep 'em coming!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

and you are who again???

JUST KIDDING DOX!
Congrats....glad you found us in this vast cyberspace!
Post on!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wait a doggone minute there

There will be no self patting on the back around here. You have to wait for aomeone else to see the count









Only kidding....Congradulations
















John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with patting yourself on the back. *If you wait for someone else to notice you may get missed. *









Congratulations on hitting 1,000.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Doxie! 

Wow! 1,000 posts 
Welcome the ranks of Top Bitch


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> There's nothing wrong with patting yourself on the back. *If you wait for someone else to notice you may get missed. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't taking any chances so I patted and padded in the same post!







I knew others would notice but I was just so doggone proud (sniffle) that I made sure! besides, I wanted to thank Vern


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulation "T", I though we were congratulating you for hitting 500 last week. Keep the posts coming I always enjoy reading yours.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the huge milestone! Looking forward to meeting you at the PNW Rally.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats









Keys to the big dog club are in the mail

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Thor said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall honor and protect thy keys as I do thy bone!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Tawnya,

Why is he green














he looks a little like a Dr. Seuss dog









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hey Tawnya,
> 
> Why is he green
> 
> ...


He drank Doug's Koolaid and doesn't feel well????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hey Tawnya,
> 
> Why is he green
> 
> ...


He drank Doug's Koolaid and doesn't feel well????








[/quote]

Ha Ha ........Well that explains it then doesn't it









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Hey Tawnya,
> 
> Why is he green
> 
> ...


He drank Doug's Koolaid and doesn't feel well????








[/quote]

Ha Ha ........Well that explains it then doesn't it









Tami








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Congrats Doxie!
> 
> Wow! 1,000 posts
> Welcome the ranks of Top Bitch


OK gals - MOVE  over! We've got company!!!!!!  YIPPPPPEEEEEE
!!!!


----------

